# Dog just doesn't give a hoot…buck has other ideas.



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Searching for a giggle , even a small one , this one will do&#8230;.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/goat-licks-dog-and-its-hilarious-this-week-on-the-feed

NOTE: The first video box that comes up , click the microphone on that one and it'll go mute&#8230;.its very annoying since the video your looking to watch is the second on down.

Been a blue few days&#8230;&#8230;needed a good laugh &#8230;.anyone have any videos for me , please feel free to post here&#8230;thanks .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is the llamas on the loose video with music. Just too funny.

That goat one with the dog was funny. The kids playing Led Zepplin was good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Karen ! As always , its a cowboy to the rescue  The way i saw it , there were a couple of opportunities for the people chasing the llamas to have grabbed them or at least attempted to….but i think once they got up close to them , they were just plain scared to try ,lolol. Im glad they got captured , i was afraid they were going to get so stressed out and just drop. Poor things. Watching it with the music was hysterical though , by speeding up the tape made it look like not one of the chasers actually had a shot in heck though , lol..
So , how many "non farm people" does it take to catch two llamas ?
Apparently it took a town or two , lol.. :ROFL:

Feels good to laugh again :thankU:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The kids playing Led Zep was my all time favorite , perfect ! Someone needs to show this to Robert Plant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: Too funny


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Llamas- haha... I'd have just gotten some sweet feed.

I think that dog knows what that buck is up too- and tactically remains seated


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My thoughts Exactly


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a bunny herding sheep...it's pretty funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok now I've seen everything ! That bunny ROCKS !!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I think that dog knows what that buck is up too- and tactically remains seated


:lol:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That rabbit is about the most amazing thing I've ever seen! Wow! NO FEAR!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

heres one....These are my turkeys playing soccer!!..Ginger ( my cheeweenie) is the ref...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> :lol:


Smart dog :ROFL::ROFL: Homey don't play that :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> heres one....These are my turkeys playing soccer!!..Ginger ( my cheeweenie) is the ref...lol


Goooooooaaaaaaallllllll:wahoo:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..now I want a goat names Rick!!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153141760244228


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That commercial is great , it's on here all the time 
My Mom asked me if goats really sound like that , lol. 
I told her only some do , lol.


----------

